# Very Stretchy Cast-on for Double and Single Ribbing by Tillybuddy



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Very Stretchy Cast-on for Double and Single Ribbing by Tillybuddy

Uploaded on Apr 18, 2010






Demonstration of a stretchy cast-on which I invented (?) and which is good for double and single ribbing, great for top down socks, glove and hat cuffs and any item needing a very stretchy cast-on. For a shorter video demonstrating this cast-on see my YouTube channel. This is a knitted -on type cast-on using 2 needles to form stitches on the left needle and is demonstrated in the 'English style' of knitting. For knitting in the round it is easiest to cast the stitches onto a straight needle and then transfer then onto a set of double pointed needles. Please let me know how you get on with this and if you have seen a similar type of cast-on anywhere else.


----------



## Allensmb (Apr 8, 2012)

Brilliant! Thanks for sharing. I will definitely give it a try. &#128515;


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Very Stretchy Cast-on for Double and Single Ribbing by Tillybuddy
> 
> Uploaded on Apr 18, 2010
> 
> ...


That cast on looks great for socks for swollen legs too. Thanks for sharing. I will definitely be trying it.


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for this! I tend to favor knitting cast one rather than long tail and this one is quite clever. Have a charity hat to start today so I'll try it.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## CalmHeart (Feb 25, 2014)

I've made 75 hats this summer & this is the cast-on I have used. It makes the cuff extra stretchy. It is pretty easy once you get the rhythm. I originally got the directions from this YouTube site a few years ago.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing I have saved it for future use.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I have used this.....very stretchy!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, will give it a try.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for this. It has been bookmarked.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I just use a needle a couple sizes bigger to cast on.


----------



## renoir2773 (Nov 13, 2013)

I searched YouTube for a stretchy cast-on when I decided to make my first pair of socks. This is the cast-on that I used. It was easy to follow and made a lovely stretchy top for my socks. I would definitely use it again.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

I like it, use it often. I just recommended it on a sock cast-on thread, but they've all got their favourites. 
Tillybuddy has a stretchy cast off that matches the cast on in appearance.


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

very clever and nice and stretchy will try on my next pair of socks


----------



## mississippigirl (Aug 18, 2011)

I would have liked to see this in the round. How do you join to work in the round?


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Love it. You did a great job demonstrating.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

mississippigirl said:


> I would have liked to see this in the round. How do you join to work in the round?


The same way you'd join any cast on. You do have to be careful not to stretch the stitiches too much on the first round. Keep them close to each other.


----------



## Marinita (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting it; I did not know it this way and is very easy.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Rafiki said:


> Very Stretchy Cast-on for Double and Single Ribbing by Tillybuddy
> 
> Uploaded on Apr 18, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Have perused You tube extensively looking for better ways to cast on. Have never seen this. In addition the video is well done, clear, easy to follow, no distracting background noises. I am bookmarking this for future use.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

WOW do I like that cast on! Thank you for sharing it.

I'm off to practice it right now....


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Although you can see what the co looks like on the video, here's another shot. Besides the stretchiness, I like the zig-zag pattern. This is a 2x2 rib.


----------

